# 4 baby sparrows, lost parent(s)



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

I have a sparrow nest with 4 baby sparrow. Today I found a dead sparrow in the yard while cutting grass, my guess it is one of the parents. My question is, will the one parent raise the babies? They have been chirping pretty constant since I found them. I'm guessing they are going on at least 24 hours. They are very young, no hair, closed eyes.

any suggestions?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jimver said:


> I have a sparrow nest with 4 baby sparrow. Today I found a dead sparrow in the yard while cutting grass, my guess it is one of the parents. My question is, will the one parent raise the babies? They have been chirping pretty constant since I found them. I'm guessing they are going on at least 24 hours. They are very young, no hair, closed eyes.
> 
> any suggestions?


Can you tell us where you are? Maybe there's a member close to you? I have never raised baby sparrows, so can't really help. I do know though (I think) they have to be fed something like very 20 or 30 minutes? I would suspect that they are STARVING by now...........


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

i would watch and if you see a parent then they will probably be ok but if u dont i would take them to the closest animal hospital. be careful though i'm not sure if sparrows mate for life because if they do the one parent might get mad and hate the babies to the point of not feeding them ( that has happend to my birds). Thanks for watching out for the babies!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jimver said:


> I have a sparrow nest with 4 baby sparrow. Today I found a dead sparrow in the yard while cutting grass, my guess it is one of the parents. My question is, will the one parent raise the babies? They have been chirping pretty constant since I found them. I'm guessing they are going on at least 24 hours. They are very young, no hair, closed eyes.
> 
> any suggestions?


It really would be helpful to know where you are located. With that information we may be able to find someone in your area to give you some hands on help with this situation.

If one of the parents is still alive and caring for the babies, there is a chance that it will all work out. Unfortunately, four babies is a real load for one parent bird to try and carry alone.

Terry


----------



## jimver (May 2, 2009)

I'm in Decatur GA. One of the parents did come back and is feeding. I'll keep an eye on them. thanks all.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jimver said:


> I'm in Decatur GA. One of the parents did come back and is feeding. I'll keep an eye on them. thanks all.


That's good news. Hopefully everything will be ok. That one parent really has their work cut out for them for the next couple of weeks.


----------

